# Legoland, Windsor - July 2008 - Interested??



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Folks

I'd like to visit Legoland at Windsor this summer. It will be the second or third week in July. Obviously I understand some kids don't break up until late July, but I have to try work around my wacky shift pattern.

It is quite expensive to visit, but I know they do a group discount rate.

SO

If I can get a good group discount and find a campsite nearby, would anyone be interested in taking part in this rally?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Yep


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Yep
> 
> stew


Brill Stew, Jess will love it!


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

A bit to far away for me, but I always use these when I go to Alton Towers

LINK HERE


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Shane

You can use Tesco vouchers for Legoland as well, I think you get 4x their value, same as on Eurotunnel.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

clianthus said:


> Hi Shane
> 
> You can use Tesco vouchers for Legoland as well, I think you get 4x their value, same as on Eurotunnel.


That's good... if we get 10 people interested, the group rate is £20 per person (over 3 year old), so I nearly have enough vouchers already!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Yes- just might be interested! Grandsons will be over from Emirates....looking at a few days from 13th July??


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Interest is way too low. May organise it later in the year if enough people want it.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Shame-ta anyway


----------

